# grapefruit



## skateNsmoke (May 31, 2005)

im gonna start growing  a strain indoors called grapefruit it looks pretty nice and sounds excellent and if anyone has smoked/grown/seen grapefruit they should tell me if its bomb or what


----------



## brainwreck (May 31, 2005)

it sure is da bomb, tastes like grapefruit too 

greetz


----------



## jimmy (Aug 4, 2005)

oh my god it was some of the best smelling and tasting weed i've ever smoked. not to mention all the fiery red hairs. wow thats one i will always remember. it really does smell and taste like grapefruit.


----------



## NoGainNoLoss (Apr 18, 2006)

i have some grapefruit weed in my hands right now its some straight fire shit man 
stronger then anything ive smoked around florida and smells/tastes good too


----------

